# EU7000is Propane Conversion?



## ditchdigger62 (May 28, 2018)

Hello,

I have a new Honda EU7000is and I'd like to convert it to use propane. However, a buddy of mine told me converting the generator to propane would "burn it up" and I shouldn't do it. I've looked on the internet, etc., and found conversion kits, which change out parts, but don't see a whole lot of reviews or advice. Has anyone converted their EU7000is to propane or has anyone heard any information regarding those who have? Is there a reason I shouldn't convert it? 

There are bi- and tri- fuel generators out there but they're louder than the EU7000is.

Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

Listen to your buddy! Although it can be done, it’s a good way to overheat your Honda as it wasn’t designed to run on propane/natural gas. If you you do decide to to convert it I have a gas regulator for sale!

Gizmo


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Propane has less cooling ability due to it being a gas and not a liquid thus causing your 
valves to run super hot. If they have not been replaced they will burn.
Gas acts as a cooler and lubricant to internal engines.

Also, you lose about 20% btu from propane so your 7000 would now be around 5500.

Don't do it. Trust me.


----------

